

Show HN: VisitHere: One Tweet, One Place. - joshguthrie
http://visithe.re/

======
jeffclark
That logo is atrocious.

~~~
joshguthrie
I whole-heartedly agree =)

The truth is that I only built this app for fun (first version was made to
return the closest bar to each tweets from a specific friend) and curiosity
(Node+Twitter+FourSquare) and when it began to get "bigger", someone suggested
me to use a "real" design, with a logo, a presence, etc...

I'm no designer but using Illustrator to get something quickly was a nice
break from emacs. The arrow was completely inspired by the FedEx logo (though
by bad memory, it ended up being a bit different) and the colors were only ran
through a "can I look at it more than five minutes without my eyes burning"
test. But if you want to submit a better logo, I'll gladly take it =)

------
switz
Interesting. There should be a way to write a location if you don't want to
(or can't) do geolocated tweets.

"Food near Philadelphia"

~~~
joshguthrie
I was thinking of it but lacks the "street-close" aspect of the application,
ie: You can be geolocalized as being "in Philadelphia" but it'll use a
determined point as your factual location which may be on the opposite side of
your real location.

------
dotcoma
is it just me, or the url reads more like "visi there" than like "visit here"?

~~~
joshguthrie
I thought of that too and hesitated in taking "visitthe.re" but ultimately
decided against it because the URL would've been too long. I think both
versions play well and are easy to remember.

------
jeggers5
Be careful, pretty sure this is against Twitter's ToC.

------
langsamer
about and contact pages don't seem to work

~~~
joshguthrie
They were supposed to scroll down to these parts of the page but they became
useless since the page fits in one screen. I will remove them on the next
push. Thanks :)

